# Compressor pump to engine conversion



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anybody ever converted a compressor pump to an engine that runs on gas. I have an old compressor pump laying around now that the tank got a hole in it. I look at it and all i see is a 90 degree V-twin engine. I need something new to take to the NAMES show and the $#$%&%& that I ordered cutters from to make mini bike parts with is taking his sweet time. I'm thinking about building some heads and trying to run this thing. It will need to run slow with the cast flywheel. Sure would sound cool thump thump thumping on the table this year.
If you have done it, post a few pics.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Steve, sound like a good project. ATLAS COCOP do manufacture air compressor usingFord motors v8.
4 cylinders for power and 4 for the compressor. maybe having a look at any vtwin on motor cycle would be a good start.
I can easely see a case with a cam sitting in the valley with push rod going to the head.
I have one question for you.. alot of guys are using powder and attachement to lap the cylinder......... why not use laping coump for valve
instead???

thanks
Luc


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Interesting project.  I've not converted a compressor to an IC engine, but I've seen photos of engines built from compressors and I think this was in Gas Engine Magazine.  You might find some information on the SmokStak group.  

New heads, a valve train, ignition, and fuel system and you'd be set.  Push rods and rockers would look nice, but an overhead cam on each bank, driven by a timing belt might be the easiest to adapt.

I bet this thing would sound great, just ticking over at idle.  Please keep us posted.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## chrispare (Dec 31, 2012)

If anyone can do it it you Steve, cant wait to see what you do.
Maybe a challange to yourself to see how slow you can cet it to run?
Ill be watching this thread 
chris


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 31, 2012)

I would be very concerned with the pressure loading, an IC engine has a firing pressure of 1000 psi and up, the crankshaft is small on a compressor, if compared to a IC of similar bore and stroke. While I could see it as a free running engine, loading the motor would lead to its short life. 

That said deboreing the engine with a spigot type sleeve would reduce displacement and forces on the crank, as well as provide a place for more head bolts. Long stroke to bore engines run slower, and that is a good thing.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Steamer,
very interesting idea. Look here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK1TsmN2TDs[/ame]

This was a very old water pump without motor sold in ebay. Thomas Lange converted it with scrap to a hot tube gas engine.

Best regards Klaus


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2012)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Hi Steve, sound like a good project. I have one question for you.. alot of guys are using powder and attachement to lap the cylinder......... why not use laping coump for valve
> instead???
> Luc


 
Can't help you on that one. I dont lap my cylinders or valves.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2012)

kuhncw said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> New heads, a valve train, ignition, and fuel system and you'd be set. Push rods and rockers would look nice, but an overhead cam on each bank, driven by a timing belt might be the easiest to adapt.
> 
> I bet this thing would sound great, just ticking over at idle. Please keep us posted.


 

You know me Chuck, I'm not in it to take the easy road. I have enough of it worked out to start making parts. Just need to make alot of them.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey I can imagine the sound of it at this moments.... What is the bore /stroke
I'll be watching


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 31, 2012)

Right Steve.  No easy road for you and making it a pushrod engine will add a lot to the visual effect.  Nice concept on the cam and housing.  Will this be a timing belt drive to the cam or will your gear it?  Any idea yet of the bore and stroke?  This thing will look like a huge Jerry Howell Vee Twin and should really cackle.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2012)

Timing Belt. The 2 red pulleys behind the flywheel are for a 3/8 belt.

2.625 Bore and 2.000 Stroke.  354cc


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 31, 2012)

x2  for 708 cc
on regular gas
sounds good


----------



## sssfox (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmmmm....I come up with 540cc based on those measurements.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2012)

canadianhorsepower said:


> x2 for 708 cc
> on regular gas
> sounds good


 

Nope!  354.7cc was for both cylinders. 21.6475 Cubic inches


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 1, 2013)

sssfox said:


> Hmmmmm....I come up with 540cc based on those measurements.


2.625x2.625=6.890625...x.7854=5,41189 (surface area) x2 (stroke)=10.8237 (displacement of one cyl)x2=21.6475 CU
                                                                                                         or177.349 (displacement in CC) x2=354.69 cc


cheers and Happy New Year


----------



## sssfox (Jan 1, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> 2.625x2.625=6.890625...x.7854=5,41189 (surface area) x2 (stroke)=10.8237 (displacement of one cyl)x2=21.6475 CU
> or177.349 (displacement in CC) x2=354.69 cc
> 
> 
> cheers and Happy New Year



I have no idea what conversion factor you used to get there.
What is .7854?
I know originally, I used Pi x diameter instead of Pi r(squared).


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 1, 2013)

sssfox said:


> I have no idea what conversion factor you used to get there.
> What is .7854?
> I know originally, I used Pi x diameter instead of Pi r(squared).


This is a trick or short cut I show to all my students in electropneumatic, it allows them to have a faster answer with out using a calculator when they have to figure the area of a cylinder.

area formula for a circle is ( a=pi r2) now assume that we have a 1inch shaft it would give you this (A=3.14159x [.5square] .25 answer.7854 in other word if you take a 1inch square put it on a lathe and turn it down to inch round you would have to remove 21.5%
of the material
But because I know what % I have left I use the formula for a square tubing
area(square)= side x side   Knowing the % left i use Diameter x Diameterx.7854 and thats it.
If you wnat to do an experiment take any square solid bar put in on a scale mark the weigh turn it down to a round shaft  and weigh it again you would have remove 21.5 % of it's weigh

I hope it help

cheers

Luc


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 1, 2013)

sssfox said:


> instead of Pi r(squared).


 

Pi are round!
Corn bread are square!


----------



## sssfox (Jan 1, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> This is a trick or short cut I show to all my students in electropneumatic, it allows them to have a faster answer with out using a calculator when they have to figure the area of a cylinder.
> 
> area formula for a circle is ( a=pi r2) now assume that we have a 1inch shaft it would give you this (A=3.14159x [.5square] .25 answer.7854 in other word if you take a 1inch square put it on a lathe and turn it down to inch round you would have to remove 21.5%
> of the material
> ...



It makes perfect sense.  I don't think I'll ever use it, though.  It depends on how long I can remember .7854.  I make sure all my calculators have a "pi" button, but none has a constant that is .7854.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## waynesmotors (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi It is easy to make a engine out of a air compressor. I have made 6 of them I have not made one out of a v yet. I use lawn
mower engine parts to make mine out of. The timing gears , valves and VW gears. I just put a picture of my last one in the 
photo abum.
Waynesmotors


----------



## rodue (Jan 2, 2013)

compressor engine
I have converted five compressers in toengines,each one was set up different and one was a two cylinder Ritter dental compressor.
Its very difficuit To use the heads,it better to fabricate or cast a new one. A compresser is designed so there is no space between the piston and the head,so a spacer has to be inserted  between the block and the head. This could work well on your twin,because you could very the displacement. I am sure your crankshaft throws are  180 degrees apart.more or less. A distrbutor is a good possibility. I tryied a single point system and it didn't work 
Go to you tube and bring up
 Roduebases engines and the Ritter is there and running


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Wayne & Rodue! I am going for it. I started the new build thread yesterday and made the first piece.


----------

